# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  red eyed crocodile skink

## BrownFireBellyToad

anyone here own or have owned a red eyed crocodile skink? looking for some good hands on experince info, was thinking about maybe a 55gal with the tetra waterfall, that is if they can and actually will use that deep of a water section, also ive read that two males will normally fight, so is it possible to house 2 females and 1 male or should it just be kept to 1 and 1? i plan on starting my setup here in a few weeks then once its up and running gettin my hands on some good quality skinks...any suggestions as to where to get them? would rather get from a good breeder and not petsmart or something...

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> anyone here own or have owned a red eyed crocodile skink? looking for some good hands on experince info, was thinking about maybe a 55gal with the tetra waterfall, that is if they can and actually will use that deep of a water section, also ive read that two males will normally fight, so is it possible to house 2 females and 1 male or should it just be kept to 1 and 1? i plan on starting my setup here in a few weeks then once its up and running gettin my hands on some good quality skinks...any suggestions as to where to get them? would rather get from a good breeder and not petsmart or something...


seperate them i own croco skink one killed the other one by fighting each other for food and also post a picture of the tank and also dont forget to if you feed mealworms and it didnt eat it its normal my skinks eat it the other day even if dead. And also my tank is only a 5 gallon tank and had him for 2 years with a basking area and water (because my skink is a gray's water skink).

----------


## BrownFireBellyToad

> seperate them i own croco skink one killed the other one by fighting each other for food and also post a picture of the tank and also dont forget to if you feed mealworms and it didnt eat it its normal my skinks eat it the other day even if dead. And also my tank is only a 5 gallon tank and had him for 2 years with a basking area and water (because my skink is a gray's water skink).


ok thanks for the info...is it possible you had 2 males? and not a male and female combo though? and a 5 gallon tank seems a bit small for skinks but who am i to say that.

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> ok thanks for the info...is it possible you had 2 males? and not a male and female combo though? and a 5 gallon tank seems a bit small for skinks but who am i to say that.


possible get a bigger tank and my skink is in his 5 gallon because he is still a hatchling get a tank like 10gallons

----------


## BrownFireBellyToad

just realised this is in the wrong section sry

----------


## Daniel

> possible get a bigger tank and my skink is in his 5 gallon because he is still a hatchling get a tank like 10gallons


20 gallon minimum for one adult.

----------



----------


## Tyler

You can house a m/f pair in a 30gal successfully I've been told but no more than that and have to be m/f

----------



----------


## Namio

> just realised this is in the wrong section sry


They do act quite amphibiously due to their affinity for water. I've been interested getting a red-eyed croc skink but unfortunately I have no hands-on experience to share. Google has some decent info about them. 

These two links have some nice basic info regarding their care and life history:
http://cincinnatizoo.org/wp-content/...DILE-SKINK.pdf
AQUA-TERRA-VITA: Exotic Plants and Animals for Aquariums and Terrariums

This link has a nice illustration of a suggest tank setup. Good for starters.
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...SkinkSetup.png

----------



----------


## Murray of the Deep

> They do act quite amphibiously due to their affinity for water. I've been interested getting a red-eyed croc skink but unfortunately I have no hands-on experience to share. Google has some decent info about them. 
> 
> These two links have some nice basic info regarding their care and life history:
> http://cincinnatizoo.org/wp-content/...DILE-SKINK.pdf
> AQUA-TERRA-VITA: Exotic Plants and Animals for Aquariums and Terrariums
> 
> This link has a nice illustration of a suggest tank setup. Good for starters.
> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...SkinkSetup.png



here's my skink he isnt a red eyed but he is a Philippines crocodile skink (gray's water skink) his partner and him got into a fight the other one died sadly  :Frown:  but that was last year now here's the only one left he is pretty active and fun to watch.and also i agree that they act amphibiously.

----------


## RedeyeCrocodileskink

You can house a male and females in a cage but never two males, they'd fight to death.

Here is more on red eyed crocodile skink

----------

